

Computers Can Now Replicate Handwriting - vixsomnis
http://www.tomshardware.com/news/computer-handwriting-synthesis-now-possible,29654.html

======
vixsomnis
And here's the actual site where you can try it out:
[http://www.cs.toronto.edu/~graves/handwriting.cgi?text=](http://www.cs.toronto.edu/~graves/handwriting.cgi?text=)

